# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم باين +ونا Wana & bayn  لمعرفة رقمك باين او وانا

## gsm4maroc

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والصلاة والسلام على من ارسله الله رحمة للعالمين  
104
اتصال
انصط الى المجيب الالي وسيعطيك الرقم

----------


## narosse27



----------


## khalid1



----------


## MAHRAOUI

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ANNACOM



----------


## krimo65

machkouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur akhi

----------


## عيدة54

مشكور ج_______________________________________________دا

----------


## youssef0707



----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------


## princegsm

تسلم ايدك على المجهود

----------

